# breakthrough products



## nickel (Mar 21, 2011)

Το _breakthrough_ σαν ουσιαστικό είναι εύκολο: τομή, καινοτομία, επανάσταση, αποφασιστικό βήμα.

Αλλά έπεσα στο επίθετο και σταμάτησε ο νους μου. *Breakthrough products*. Δεν θέλω να πω _επαναστατικά_, μην το παρακάνουμε. Στην teleterm οι αποδόσεις για το _breakthrough_ μού έπεφταν λίγο εξεζητημένες: _ρηξικέλευθος, υπερβατικός_.

Χιλιάδες στο διαδίκτυο τα _καινοτόμα προϊόντα_. Αυτό έχει τα περισσότερα ευρήματα. Ε, δεν ξέρω γιατί, δεν το χωνεύω.

Ευτυχώς, σκέφτηκα στο τέλος τα *πρωτοποριακά προϊόντα*. Που για κάποιο λόγο το χωνεύω. Και διάλεξα αυτό τελικά. ΟΚ;


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2011)

Εξαρτάται από το πως μεταφράζεις το disruptive products και το discontinuous products
(αυτά τα έχω φάει με το κουταλάκι τους τελευταιους μήνες, είναι όλα συνώνυμα και εξαρτάται από τον συγγραφέα ή τη σχολή ποιό χρησιμοποιείς)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2011)

Νίκελ, είσαι για κάποιο λόγο μαλωμένος με τα _καινοτομικά προϊόντα_;


----------



## Themis (Mar 21, 2011)

Όπως τείνω να το αντιληφθώ εγώ, το καινοτομικά (ή καινοτόμα - innovative) προϊόντα είναι κάτι σαφώς λιγότερο από τα breakthrough products. Ένα καινοτόμο προϊόν δεν ανοίγει αναγκαστικά νέους δρόμους, δεν είναι αναγκαστικά προϊόν (τεχνολογικής, κατασκευαστικής κτλ.) αιχμής. Εάν ωστόσο έχουμε να κάνουμε με τη γλώσσα του μάρκετινγκ και της διαφήμισης, οφείλω να παραδεχτώ ότι το κριτήριο της πραγματικότητας δεν έχει καμία ισχύ.
Υ.Γ. Εντελώς υπερβατική απόδοση το "υπερβατικό προϊόν". Το ελάχιστο που μπορεί να πει κανείς είναι ότι υπερβαίνει τα εσκαμμένα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2011)

Για να μη μείνει παρεξήγηση, η teleterm δίνει _breakthrough improvement > ρηξικέλευθη βελτίωση, υπερβατική βελτίωση_. Δεν έγραψα για _προϊόντα_.

Επίσης, επειδή, ναι, με γλώσσα του μάρκετινγκ μπερδευτήκαμε, σκεφτόμουν φωναχτά επειδή μου φάνηκε περίεργο πώς μια τόσο διαδεδομένη φράση με ενοχλούσε. Θα φταίει η παρέα αυτών των επιθέτων. Για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν σκέφτηκα καν τα _πρωτοπόρα προϊόντα_. Τα _καινοτομικά_ δεν με ενοχλούν το ίδιο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2011)

Μάρκετιγκ ή γλώσσα της διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων, κεφάλαιο καινοτομία;
Ίσως ήρθε η ώρα για ορισμούς. 
Απο το Μπλάκγουελ:
The breakthrough approach to improvement (or innovation‐based improvement) sees the main vehicle of improvement as major and dramatic changes in the way an operation works. The impact of these improvements is relatively sudden, abrupt, and represents a step change in practice


----------



## unique (Mar 21, 2011)

Αυτό το "υπερβατική βελτίωση" ασφαλώς θα υποδηλώνει και τις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις όπου με την επιφοίτηση του Αγίου Πνεύματος βελτιώνονται κάποιοι όροι της Teleterm.


----------



## unique (Mar 21, 2011)

Ο συνδυασμός ριζοσπαστικά και καινοτόμα δίνει "ριζοτόμα"


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2011)

unique said:


> Ο συνδυασμός ριζοσπαστικά και καινοτόμα δίνει "ριζοτόμα"


 
Ή αντιστρόφως, καινοσπαστικά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2011)

Μου αρέσει ο νεολογισμός *ριζοτόμα*. Αλλά περιμένω να τον δω σε παραδείγματα χρήσεως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Να δώσω εγώ παράδειγμα για νεολογισμό: _Δεν μπόρεσε να αποκοπεί από τις ρίζες του και την παράδοση του χώρου, και να επιβάλει τη ριζοτόμο (δημ. ριζοτόμα) πολιτική που επέβαλλαν οι περιστάσεις_.

Ωστόσο, η λέξη υπάρχει ήδη στα λεξικά με παλιές σημασίες, κυρίως του φαρμακοποιού.

*ριζοτόμος*
ο / ῥιζοτόμος, -ον, ΝΜΑ· (νεοελλ.) (το αρσ. ή το ουδ. ως ουσ.) ο ριζοτόμος ή το ριζοτόμο· εργαλείο για την αποκοπή ριζών || (μσν.-αρχ.) αυτός που κόβει και συλλέγει ρίζες για φαρμακευτική ή μαγική χρήση· (α. «ῥιζοτόμος καὶ ἀγύρτης», Λουκ.· β. «ῥιζοτόμοι· φαρμακεῑς, βοτανικοί», Φώτ.)· || (αρχ.) 1. κατάλληλος για ριζοτομία («ῥιζοτόμος ὥρη», Νίκανδρ.)· 2. (το θηλ. ως ουσ.) ἡ ῥιζοτόμος· είδος τού φυτού ίριδα*· 3. (το αρσ. πληθ. ως κύριο όν.) Ῥιζοτόμοι· τίτλος τραγωδίας τού Σοφοκλέους.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < ῥίζα + -τόμος (< τόμος < τέμνω), πρβλ. λαιμο-τόμος].


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2015)

Παρακαλώ αποδώστε ελληνικά το ακόλουθο ζεύγος:
*breakthrough innovation
disruptive innovation*​Προσοχή, έχουν συγκεκριμένους ορισμούς:
http://www.digitaltonto.com/2012/the-difference-between-revolution-and-disruption/


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2015)

Για το *disruptive innovation > διασπαστική καινοτομία*.

Για το breakthrough innovation, προς το παρόν:

“Whereof one cannot speak, Thereof one must remain silent.”


----------



## Themis (Feb 27, 2015)

Μήπως; http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αλματικός&sin=all


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2015)

Περισσότερο *επαναστατική καινοτομία*. Αλλά δεν πέφτει το κέρμα...

Breakthrough Innovation: Thomas Kuhn called this “revolutionary science” because it involves a paradigm shift. In this case, the problem is well defined, but the path to the solution is unclear, usually because those involved in the domain have hit a wall.

Transistors and the discovery of the structure of DNA are both good examples of breakthrough innovation.
http://www.digitaltonto.com/2012/4-types-of-innovation-and-how-to-approach-them/


----------



## Themis (Feb 27, 2015)

Σκεφτόμουνα κάτι πέραν όσων, αρκετά καθιερωμένων, έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί (επαναστατική, ρηξικέλευθη, πρωτοποριακή).
Ως προς τη "διασπαστική καινοτομία", δεν αισθάνομαι κανέναν ενθουσιασμό. Θα επανέλθω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2015)

Σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό και τα παραδείγματα που παραθέτει/παραπέμπει ο Ζαζ, θα πρότεινα για το disruptive innovation (= μια καινοτομία που, εν αγνοία του, πλήττει τον ίδιο τον καινοτόμο) τον όρο _αποθεμελιωτική καινοτομία_ ή άλλες ανάλογες έννοιες (π.χ. σκέφτηκα την _αυτοκτονική/αυτοκαταστροφική κ._, αλλά μου φάνηκαν υπερβολή).


----------



## cougr (Feb 27, 2015)

re:disruptive innovation

Υποθέτω ότι τα "ταραχοποιός καινοτομία" και "διαταρακτική καινοτομία" δεν ενθουσιάζουν και πολύ.


----------



## Themis (Feb 28, 2015)

H Wikipedia έχει κατατοπιστικό άρθρο για τη disruptive innovation, από το οποίο παραθέτω την πρώτη πρόταση: A disruptive innovation is an innovation that helps create a new market and value network, and eventually disrupts an existing market and value network (over a few years or decades), displacing an earlier technology. Όπως θα παρατηρήσει ο αναγνώστης, επικρατεί κάποιο κομφούζιο, το οποίο μάλλον δεν οφείλεται τόσο στην κατανόηση του disruptive όσο στην κατανόηση του innovation. Ενώ δηλαδή όταν γίνεται λόγος για breakthrough αναφέρονται συνήθως σε μια εντελώς καινούργια τεχνολογία που ξεπερνάει μιαν άλλη καθιερωμένη τεχνολογία, τείνουν να ορίσουν το disruptive σαν την εμπορική εφαρμογή μιας τέτοιας τεχνολογίας όταν η εφαρμογή αυτή κλονίζει την υπάρχουσα αγορά και τα καθιερωμένα επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα. Αναφέρεται π.χ. ότι η εφεύρεση του αυτοκινήτου καθαυτή δεν είναι disruptive, όσο περιορίζεται σε μια ολιγάριθμη ελίτ και δεν αποσταθεροποιεί την υπάρχουσα αγορά των μέσων μετακίνησης, αλλά γίνεται disruptive όταν περνάει σε μαζική παραγωγή.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτά είναι αμερικανιές. Κάθε breakthrough _innovation_ (όχι απλώς technology, όχι απλώς τεχνολογική δυνατότητα σε ερευνητικό επίπεδο) είναι αναγκαστικά disruptive. Το ζήτημα είναι τί μπορεί να είναι disruptive χωρίς να είναι breakthrough, ειδάλλως οι δύο όροι δεν είναι διακριτοί. Για να έχουμε κάποιο νόημα, χρειάζεται μάλλον να αγνοήσουμε αυτό τον υπερθεματισμό ορολογικής νοστιμιάς και να μείνουμε σε κάτι πιο γήινο. Στην περιήγηση που ξεκίνησε από τις παραπομπές του Ζάζουλα, σε κάποιο σημείο του οποίου τα στοιχεία αναφοράς δυστυχώς δεν συγκράτησα (και δεν έχω την υπομονή να ξανααναζητήσω), λέγεται κάπου ότι disruptive innovation είναι (παραθέτω από μνήμης) "to move things around". Με άλλα λόγια, μια τέτοια καινοτομία _δεν_ βασίζεται σε τεχνολογικό άλμα, αλλά σε μια αναδιάταξη των υπαρχουσών τεχνολογικών δυνατοτήτων για τη δημιουργία ενός νέου προϊόντος, άρα (σε περίπτωση επιτυχίας) μιας νέας αγοράς που απαρχαιώνει καθιερωμένα προϊόντα, αγορές, επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα. Κάπου αναφέρεται σαν παράδειγμα το Τουίτερ, αλλά θα μπορούσαμε επίσης να φανταστούμε τα προβλήματα της Μικρομαλακής απέναντι στον Γούγλη κτλ.

Η disruptive innovation δηλαδή ανακατεύει την τράπουλα, την ξαναμοιράζει, αποσταθεροποιεί/ αναδιατάσσει/ ανασυνθέτει/ αποδιοργανώνει (και αναδιοργανώνει)/ απο[εκ]θεμελιώνει (και επαναθεμελιώνει) τη χαρτογραφία της αγοράς και τους κατεστημένους προϊοντικούς θυλάκους.

Η απόδοση μιας τέτοιας σημασίας στα ελληνικά δεν είναι βέβαια ευνόητη. Είναι πάντα λογικό να υπάρχει μια υπόμνηση του πρωτότυπου όρου, αλλά το αρνητικό φορτίο του disruption συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται νοστιμιάρικα για να δηλώσει μια θετική σημασία, οπότε κινδυνεύουμε να δεθούμε κόμπο. Δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο, αλλά ζητώ την επιείκειά σας για να πω τί μου έρχεται στο μυαλό δεδομένου ότι: 1) είμαι τεμπέλης και βαριέμαι να ψάχνω, 2) η οποιαδήποτε αυτοθυσιαστική παρόρμησή μου προσκρούει στην εκ πείρας πεποίθησή μου ότι ασφαλώς θα γίνεται χαμός στις ελληνικές αποδόσεις.

Τούτου λεχθέντος, δεν προτείνω λύση, αλλά αναφέρω ότι βάσει της λογικής μου, και αν δεν ήμασταν αναγκασμένοι να υπενθυμίζουμε τον αμερικάνικο όρο (μεγάλο "αν"), θα έτεινα προς μια θετική απόδοση του disruptive. Τα ουσιαστικά από τα οποία θα ήθελα να παραχθεί το επίθετο θα ήταν του είδους: αναδιάταξη, ανασύνθεση, ανασχηματισμός, αναδόμηση... Αντιστρόφως, αν θέλουμε να διατηρήσουμε την επαφή με τον πρωτότυπο όρο, η "διαταρακτική καινοτομία" του Cougr μού φαίνεται σημασιολογικά άψογη (αλλά για επίπεδο γλώσσας ας μη μιλήσουμε).


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 28, 2015)

Για το _disruptive innovation_, δείτε και την ανατρεπτική καινοτομία.


----------



## Themis (Feb 28, 2015)

Μπορεί αυτό να σημαδέψει μια διάκριση από το breakthrough innovation;


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 28, 2015)

Themis said:


> Μπορεί αυτό να σημαδέψει μια διάκριση από το breakthrough innovation;



Εγώ βλέπω ότι κάποιοι, αρκετά σχετικοί, έχουν βρει μια καλή λύση μ' αυτήν και τη χρησιμοποιούν.
Κατά τ' άλλα, συ είπας:



Themis said:


> Ενώ δηλαδή όταν γίνεται λόγος για breakthrough αναφέρονται συνήθως σε μια εντελώς καινούργια τεχνολογία που ξεπερνάει μιαν άλλη καθιερωμένη τεχνολογία, τείνουν να ορίσουν το disruptive σαν την εμπορική εφαρμογή μιας τέτοιας τεχνολογίας όταν η εφαρμογή αυτή κλονίζει την υπάρχουσα αγορά και τα καθιερωμένα επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα.
> [...]
> Με άλλα λόγια, μια τέτοια καινοτομία _δεν_ βασίζεται σε τεχνολογικό άλμα, αλλά σε μια αναδιάταξη των υπαρχουσών τεχνολογικών δυνατοτήτων για τη δημιουργία ενός νέου προϊόντος, άρα (σε περίπτωση επιτυχίας) μιας νέας αγοράς που απαρχαιώνει καθιερωμένα προϊόντα, αγορές, επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα.
> [...]
> Η disruptive innovation δηλαδή ανακατεύει την τράπουλα, την ξαναμοιράζει, αποσταθεροποιεί/ αναδιατάσσει/ ανασυνθέτει/ αποδιοργανώνει (και αναδιοργανώνει)/ απο[εκ]θεμελιώνει (και επαναθεμελιώνει) τη χαρτογραφία της αγοράς και τους κατεστημένους προϊοντικούς θυλάκους.


----------



## Themis (Feb 28, 2015)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα σκεφτεί το "ανατρεπτική", αλλά με ζόρισε η διάκριση από το "επαναστατική". Ας πουν και άλλοι πώς το αντιλαμβάνονται.


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 28, 2015)

Themis said:


> Μπορεί αυτό να σημαδέψει μια διάκριση από το breakthrough innovation;



Και, βέβαια, πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε αναφορικά με μια διάκριση, ότι δηλαδή η _επαναστατική καινοτομία_ είναι ικανή, αλλά όχι αναγκαία, συνθήκη για ανατροπές.


----------

